# Looking for Miter gauge for Craftsman 137.248880



## mtk (Mar 12, 2010)

Can any of you please help me figure out a replacement miter gauge for a Craftsman 137.248880 saw?
The original part number for the gauge was 14911402A10 and it's showing as discontinued Sears Parts Direct
There is one on eBay right now but it's expensive. The slot is 5/8 which I know isn't the standard but I am hoping that some other brand would fit.
I don't need a fancy one.
I already tried a cheap Ryobi one and it was still slightly too wide.

Thanks


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Did you try Google? https://www.google.com/search?clien...&ved=0ahUKEwi-t-T8yYbpAhXXXM0KHeBED8wQ4dUDCAs


----------



## mtk (Mar 12, 2010)

Colbyt said:


> Did you try Google? https://www.google.com/search?clien...&ved=0ahUKEwi-t-T8yYbpAhXXXM0KHeBED8wQ4dUDCAs


I sure did spend hours searching in Google and ended up buying a Ryobi miter gauge that didn't fit even though it reportedly had the same dimensions. I searched by my model number, by the part number for the, gauge, by the dimensions, etc. I was hoping someone else here may have the same saw or some advice. 

Some other forum results come up with answers like " (good luck with that. A quick google makes them seem very hard to come by)"


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Find a 2' piece of flat AL stock that will fit your slot and make your own.


I bought flat stock to fit mine for the purpose of making a crosscut sled.


Or care grind down the one you already bought.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you considered making your own?
If you can find a bar to fit the slot, buy any gauge and fit the mitre assembly to it.
Or try craigslist, garage and yard sales or keep looking at Ebay.
My Craftsman table saw is about 34 years old....and I have no idea what size the slot is for the mitre gauge. I just know that after 34 years all I have had to do is buy blades and tighten the pulleys a few times. If it's a good saw, spend the money on a good gauge.
But quite frankly...I almost never use the mitre gauge. My rail saw does 99% of my mitre cuts.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll have to admit, I thought the groove was 3/4", as that is what I made my run off table groove, and the slide fits well when it runs through.

I rarely use the miter gauge. I much prefer my sled for cutting wood that normally wouldn't be cut on a table saw. Narrow wood on the bias for instance, or larger pieces that are unwieldy.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

chandler48 said:


> I much prefer my sled



Agreed; since making my first sled, my miter is seldom used. In my opinion, much easier, safer, and more accurate. Lots of examples on the 'net, so worth giving a basic one a shot to start with and I do not believe you will be disappointed.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mtk said:


> .
> I already tried a cheap Ryobi one and it was still slightly too wide.
> 
> Thanks


Are you familiar with a files, the different cuts and how to use one? We can't really tell how much slightly too wide is but this may be the simplest way out of this situation.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

> I already tried a cheap Ryobi one and it was still slightly too wide.



Can you disassemble it? If you can, you have the option to either replace the bar with one the right width (which will likely mean drilling and tapping a new bar) or trimming it down. If you're going to trim it, I suggest either putting it on a belt sander or taking it to a local machine shop, depending on how much you need to take off.


----------

